# May need a new grinder



## piperfel (Mar 3, 2017)

My Baratza Virtuoso grinder stopped working this morning. I suspect it's the motor after pulling the cover off and smelling that acrid scent of very warm insulation. Letting it rest, thinking there's a thermal switch (hopefully, the designer added one) that needs to cool.

So, anyone have a suggestions for a new grinder? Budget is $400 +/- $50.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

What are you using it for? If it's filter coffee then I can recommend a Vario with Steel burrs, I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## piperfel (Mar 3, 2017)

the_partisan said:


> What are you using it for? If it's filter coffee then I can recommend a Vario with Steel burrs, I'm very happy with mine.


My wife uses it for French press, expresso for me


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Buy two. Wilfa grinder for French press etc and a used grinder for espresso.


----------



## piperfel (Mar 3, 2017)

Lefteye said:


> Buy two. Wilfa grinder for French press etc and a used grinder for espresso.


I got a blade grinder for her!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

piperfel said:


> I got a blade grinder for her!


 does she like coffee! Harsh


----------



## piperfel (Mar 3, 2017)

Lefteye said:


> does she like coffee! Harsh


It works for her!! I did talk to baratza this morning, new power board being sent out. Same side of the US, so I should get it quickly. More later.


----------



## piperfel (Mar 3, 2017)

New motor in the virtuoso, so all is good


----------

